# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا >  ☻ شوک الکتریکی هفتگی انجمن کنکور ☺ 1 (mahdiehgr)

## Parniya

*


ســــــلام به همگی!* :Y (725): 
*
*
*این تاپیک دیگه ، واسه کاربراس *  :Y (739): 
*
*
*هر هفته یکی از اعضا ( فعال ) رو یهویی! انتخاب میکنیم*  :Y (393): 
*

و شما به سوالات گذاشته شده !! جواب میدید بی زحمت ! 

دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید*  :Yahoo (28): *

هر کسی خواست سوال اضافه کنه میتونه 
*
*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :
*
*
مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه به جون فرهادم !*  :Y (454):

----------


## Parniya

*نفر اول ...


خاله مهدیه ! 




مهدیه جون اگه خواستی میتونی اینو بذاری امضات :
**
**

دوستان سخت بود که کیو انتخاب کنم ... ببخشید دیگه*

----------


## پاپا پوریا

*
خخخخخخخخخخ مهدیـــــــه

**

*
*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟یه دکتر خوشرو

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟یه پستی داشت تو تاپیک سوالات زیست واقعا باحال بود خخخ

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟به طرز وحشتناکی موفق بوده خخخ

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟اصلا خیـــــلی خوبه ولی یکم خخخخخخخ هاش زیادن خخخخخخ

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نمیدونم والا من تو مسائل خصوصی خواهرا دخالت نمیکنم خخ

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه راستش مدتیه زیر نظر داشتمش ببینم چی میره رو اعصابش ولی به بن بست خوردم کشف کردم حتما بازگو میکنم خخخ

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟چه سوال زیبایی __فک کنم مخ 20 تا رو بزنه تو 5 دقه خخخخ 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ با پسرا __الهی العفو* :Y (583): *

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)لقب خوبی بهش میدم__بابا بیخیـــال خخخ

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ چون دختره مسلما از سوسوک میترسه ولی استثنا هم همیشه همه جا گیر میاد پس ...خخخخ

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ میگ میگ!!!خخخ

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :14:  خخخخ*

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟مدیر ارشد حقشه ___واقعا در حقش ظلم شده*  :Y (482): *

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟بچه خوبی ویژگی بد ازش ندیدمه__از خخخخخخخ هاش خوشم میاد خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ  خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ  خخ


15. یه هدیه بهش بده :**

16. ی ارزو واسش :همیـــــــشه خندون سالامت باشه و کنکورو هم بتروکونـــــــه
*

 :16:

----------


## M o h a m m a d

*1.* *تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
*
همون دکتر ایشاا... :Y (460): 

*2.**ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟*

خخخ یاد پستاییش افتادم که 1نفر که من ارادت خاصی بهش دارم گزارش کرده بود(خودت یادته؟؟؟؟)

*3.**فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟*
ه ه ه ه ه ه.....هان جنبه ی مثبتو داشتی میگفتی!!!خخخ
بعله :Y (528): 

*4.**کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟*
نه ه ه ه ه

*5.**تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟*
نمیدونممممممم

*6.**به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟*
پ خ های انجمن کنکور بعد از حذف پستاش

*7.**به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟*
همیشه چند تا نخاله پیدا میشه دیگه:خخخخ
15

*8.**به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟*
همشون ناسلامتی خاله ی انجمنه ها.....تبعیض قائل نمیشه که

*9.**بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی**)*
همون خاله ی انجمن

*10.**به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟*
میترسه ولی بعضی وقتا انقد تنبله که حوصلش نمیشه جیغ هم بکشه(خودش میدونه دیگه :Yahoo (94): ) :Y (771): 

*11.**شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟*
چارلی چاپلین

*12.* *شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*

 :Y (524): 

*13.**به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟*

نه بابا هر چی پسته یا تو گپ خونست یا تو تایپیکای غیر درسی :Y (567): 

*14.**از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟*
هیچی
باحال بودنش

*15.* *یه هدیه بهش بده** :

*کادو میخوای چیکار؟؟؟!!!!!!
تنت سالم آجی*
*ولیییییی بفرما




*16.* *ی ارزو واسش** :
*
اول از تنبلی شدید خلاص شی 
 بعدشم کنکور رو بترکونی
 :Y (467):

----------


## Parniya

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ تزریقاتی خخخخ ایشاا... پزشک ترجیا دندون ، ارزوی جونی خودم 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ پستای اسپم اون اوایل بترکی مهدیه خخخخخ

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ 120 درصد

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ ن بابا دختر به این خوبی و گلی

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ منو دیگه مگه نه مهدیه؟ خخخخخ

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ دختر حساسی اصلا نیست خصوصیت خوبیه واسه خودش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ اگه تا اون موقع فرار نکرده باشن اره خخخخخ شوخی کردم 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ نمیدونمممم پسرااا؟ نه میگم نمیدونممم 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) نمیدونم 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ هر دو خخخخخ

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ جودی ابوت 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Y (413): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ الهی این بشه باید الان جای من میبود !! حقشو خودم خوردم خخخخخ

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ خدایی ویژگی بد نداره ، خشرو بودن و ناراحت نشدنش


15. یه هدیه بهش بده :

**

16. ی ارزو واسش : ایشاا... جزو خانوم دکترای انجمن شی  همیشه شاد باشی... ای لاو یو گروم گروم! ♥*

----------


## Jean.Reno

1*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟*

تزریقاتی ( سوراخ کردن گوش بدون درد ، بخیه پانسمان ، کشیدن ناخن گوشه کرده و ... ) ولی جدا از شوخی من میبینم که دکتر شده .
*
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟*

اینکه تیریپ شاخ بودن بر میداشت واس ما کلی ضایع بود ! فک کن یکی واس ما ! تیریپ شاخی برداره  :Yahoo (82): 


3*.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟*

همه ی انحرافات ازین دوست یابی های خیابانی و اینترنتی نشات میگیره . کسی که این سوالو طرح کردی ، از خدا نترسیدی ؟  
ولی جدا از شوخی و این حرفا بعله . 

4*.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟*

نه بنده خدا بچه خوبیه فخط اذیتش نکنید . اینا دست خودشون نیس . بیاید با آنها مهربان باشیم .

5*.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟*

فک کنم آجیلیش ( Silent Girl ) 

6*.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟*

خودکشی دلفین ها خیلی آزارش میده و روی این موضوع خیلی حساسه

7*.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟*

(پرمحتوایی این سوال و اینهمه فکر و اندیشه و استراتژی که پشت طرح این سوال بود ، اصن داغونمون کرد ) 18 نفر

*8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟*

دخترا
*
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)*

ببر مازندران

10*.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟*

قطعا سوسک ازین میترسه . 

11*.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟*

یاد روبرتو کارلوس و لردولدمورت

12*. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*

 :Y (734): 


13*.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟*

نه باو چه حقی چه کشکی ... باید بن شه به نظر من 

14*.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟*

این روداریش جالب و بامزس :ی 
*
15. یه هدیه بهش بده* 
 :Y (445): 

*16.* *ی ارزو واسش** :* 
آرزوم اینه که همیشه سالم باشه و هیچوخت غمگین نباشه و امسال به مرادش برسه و پزشکی قبول شه

----------


## M a s o u d

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟*
پزشک اطفال
*2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده**؟
*نگم بهتره خخخخ
*
3**.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟**
**خیلی زیاد**
**4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟**
**بعضی موقع ها ولی نه همیشه**
** 5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟**
**silent girl**
**6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟**
**بستگی به زمانش داره**
**
** 7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟**
**همه**
** 8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟**
**زیاد براش فرق نداره ولی خب با دخترا جور تره
** 9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)**
*خب این چه شرطیه که گذاشتی!!!
* 10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟**
**سوسکه ازش میترسه!!!* 
* 11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟**
**رنگ* *قرمز**!!!* کیک ، کنکور!
* 12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟**
*

* 13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟**
**نه بابا... بیشتر از این حقشه... با فعالیتی که مهدیه داره باید مدیر شه!!!*
* 14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟**
**ویژگی بدی نداره ولی بعضی اوقات خیلی گیر میده
همیشه سرحاله*
* 15. یه هدیه بهش بده:**
**چون از این شکلک خیلی خوشش میاد اینو بهش هدیه میدم**  
*
* 16. ی ارزو واسش :**
**انشاالله هر جا که هست سالم باشه و به همه ی ارزو هاش برسه* و عاقبت به خیر بشه!!!

----------


## maryaam_M5R

ووووووووووویییییییییییییی  یی اجیلی خودمههههه
 1*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟*

*خانم دکتره
همکار خودمه
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟*

اجیم از این کارو نمیکنه :Y (583): 

3*.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟*

شک نکن
خیلی موفقه اجیم
:yahoo (3):

4*.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟*


وای چطور دلت میاد به اجیم اینطوربگی طراح محترم
هوم؟؟

5*.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟*
اینکه سوال نداره خو من خخخ
ولی نیدونم

6*.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟*

نمیدونم
باید فکر کنم


7*.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟*

19 نفر
اون یه نفر حتما گوشت تلخی بوده خخخخ

*8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟*

اجیم باهمه خوبه
ولی بیشتر بادخترا

*
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)*

یکی یه دونه انجمن

10*.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟*

احتمالا باهاش دوست میشه

ستاد مبارزه با ترس
خخخخ

11*.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟*

یکی از دوستام که خیلی دوسش دارم
اجییییییی ایدا رو نمیگما

12*. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*

 :Y (597): 


13*.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟*

بااجازه جناب ازار
اجیم حقشه مدیر بشه
زنده باد قرمز
خخخخ

14*.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟*

خیلی مهربونه وخوش اخلاقه
عاشقشم
چیز بدی ندیدم ازش قوفونش برم
*
15. یه هدیه بهش بده* 
 :22:  :Y (405): ابنبات موخولی؟؟

*16.* *ی ارزو واسش** :* 
 
همیشه خوشحالو سرحالوسلامت باشه.
توی همه مراحل زندگیش موفق باشه
توی کنکور هم با بهترین رتبه قبول شه.
اجییییییییییییییی جاست پزشکی:yahoo (3):
                                                                         اجی اجی اجی 
                                                                            عاوشقتم :Y (518):  :Y (507):

----------


## Slow

*
** 1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
خانوم دکتر 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
یادم نمیاد 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
فک کنم اره

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
اصلن

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
نمیدونم



7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
18 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
همه


10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
سوسک ازش میترسه :yahoo (3):

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
الان بگم کی میشناسید؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
الان:
یه سال دیگه : 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
لابد هست دیگه 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
ویژگی بد ازش یادم نمیاد 
دختر گرم و شوخ طبعیه

15. یه هدیه بهش بده :


16. ی ارزو واسش :
امیدوارم کنکورشو خوب بده


17. ی نصیحت واسش :
درس بخون دخترم 
*

----------


## Amiir

*
*



*
*
اومدم بازدید پس بدم!خوش اومدم!صفا آوردم!

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

*خانه داری و تربیت صحیح فرزندان خویش!*


2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
*

میخواستم از پستای قبلی تقلب کنم اما هیشکی از بچه ها جواب این سوال رو لو نداده بود!!!  :Yahoo (15): *


3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

*خودت چی فکر میکنی؟؟!!   :Y (455): *

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

*نه بااا!*

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

*بگو کیو دوست نداره!!*


6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

*چمدنوم... 
*

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

*
مطمئنی اعدادو جا به جا ننوشتی؟؟!!*
**
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

*
با همه  فرقه ای جوره!   :Yahoo (1): *


9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

*بمب خنده ( و انرژی)*


10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
*

*

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

*یاد یکی از دختر خاله هام!مث مهدیه ظاهر و اخلاق شاد و سرزنده ای داره.*

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
*

*
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

*رجوع کنید به 3
*

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

*ویژگی بدش : بماند! 
*
*ویژگی خوبش : خوش رو و خوش خنده!  :Y (434): *

15. یه هدیه بهش بده :


**


16. ی ارزو واسش :

*منم مث باقی دوستات آرزو میکنم همیشه شاد و خندون و پرانرژی(البته از نوع  حقیقیش) باشی و مهر (نشد بهمن!) تو رو ببینم اینطوری: 





*
**

*



*

*

----------


## P e y m @ n . N

مهدیه ابجی خودم میتونه یه دکتر شوخ طبع باشه

ابجی مهدیه کلهم اجمعین روی همه چی حساسه

در دوست یابی همیشه موفق بوده

با همه جوره ولی با دخترا بیشتر

اسم خودش قشنگه لازم به لقب نداره

شخیصتش منو  یاد اکبر عبدی میندازه که خیلی شوخ طبع 

شکلک سایت :Yahoo (99): 

خلاصه بگم..اابجیه خوب بوده واس من...

بهترین ارزویی که میتونم داشته باشم:موفقیت در مسیر زندگی

----------


## nazi1995_M5R

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟**مربی مهدکودک...به بچه علاقه ی زیادی داری اخه....**(روحساب اینکه منو میبردی بهزیستی...خخخخ)**دکتــــــــر خوش اخلاق* *

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟**کار کلا زیاد میکنه...شایع ترینشو الله اعلم.**

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟**اره ...**

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟**نه اصن...**

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟**منو دیگه...خخخخخ**

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟**نمیدونم**

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟**25نفر خخخخ**

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟**همه..**.

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)**با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی نمیشه بش لقب داد**

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟**سوسک ازاین...خخخخخ**

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟**

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟**

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟**از سرشم زیاده...**

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟**ویژگی بدنداره...همشم خوبه...بعله**


15. یه هدیه بهش بده :**جیگرت..خخخ
**

16. ی ارزو واسش :**امسال کنکورو عالی بده...ورشته ی دلخواشم قبول شه*

----------


## maryaam_M5R

اجووووووووووو بیا انجمنو بترکونیم مث قبلا :Y (598):  :Y (577):

----------


## mahdiehgr_M5R

> اجووووووووووو بیا انجمنو بترکونیم مث قبلا


عاخی اینووو :Yahoo (112): 
دیگه حسش نییییییییی

----------


## maryaam_M5R

> عاخی اینووو
> دیگه حسش نییییییییی


بترکی ایشالا
الاغ سوار حستو پرونده :Yahoo (31):

----------

